# 6 weeks / spotting / early scan & now back pain



## pinkgem100

I am a bit stressed at the mo, i went to the toliet yester day and noticed a tiny bit of blood and just freaked out, managed to get a doc app for yesterday afternoon and got checked out. The doctor didnt seem that worried but has booked me in for an early scan tomorrow, bust as only 6 weeks thay want to do an internal scan!! To top things off, i got up this morning coughed and have now pulled my back, which really hurts so think need to get that checked tomorrow aswell. 

has anyone had an internal scan and what does it involve, really worried that something is not right with the baby! 

x

Been for my scan this morning and eveything is fine with baby, saw heart beating!!! so happy about that, but today i should have been 6 weeks +6 days. the scan is showing i am only 5 weeks + 6 days.


----------



## Las78

Hun, try not to worry, I was told that bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common and doesn't always mean the worst. I bled till 15 weeks and am now 23+ if thats of any help in making you feel a little more positive.

The internal scan is done at this stage because they get a better view, TBH I would prefer this as I think it will give you a more thorough investigation. It is not painful at all, they basically put a plastic probe inside you and not all that far up either, realy it's more just wierd than anything.

Let us know how you get on hun, have everything crossed for you x


----------



## pinkgem100

thank you, just feel that things never seem to go smoothly, been trying not to worry or get myself worked up but easier said than done sometimes. just gotta long wait now till tomorrow morning.

x


----------



## Drazic<3

I bled at 5+5 and they sent me for a scan. I had an internal and honestly hun it's really not bad. I would maybe wear a skirt to make you feel more comfortable (I didn't like having my butt out!) but they lubricate the probe which honestly, without being crude, looks like a slim dildo. It honestly didn't hurt me at all and the view is much, much clearer. Good luck - I had a follow up scan at 8 weeks and all was well. SO many women bleed during early pregnancy. I was told it was probably late implantation. :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: All the best hunny. An internal scan will give the most accurate results, at worst it's a weird feeling, maybe a little uncomfy.


----------



## lauralora

ive had 2 hun and there not painful, and i find everything painful believe me, i cry at speculums lol. just relax your muscles when they put it in xx


----------



## Las78

> i cry at speculums lol

 - Hun - You are not alone, they just mention the word and I'm in tears!!


----------



## pinkgem100

thanks everyone. just so worried at the mo. x


----------



## JASMAK

Hon, they didn't use a speculum or stir ups for my internal scan. They lay you on a table with your bottoms off, and I had a blanket and a heating pad over me (private clinic so not sure about the heating pad elsewhere). Then he asked me to put my legs up and he just slightly tipped my knees apart and put it in. Then he looks at the screen as he moves it around inside. It doesn't hurt. TBH, I forgot all about it when I saw bean on the screen! It is not nearly as bad a pap. :hug:


----------



## Lol78

It's not a problem - doesn't hurt at all. I had one with my first pregnancy. I had bleeding a couple of times at 6 weeks and again at 9 weeks. When I had the scan, they could see a large bruise from implantation. We all think of implantation bleeding happening AT implantation, but if you bruise when implantation occurs, blood can escape from the bruise at any time in the first trimester and it's really normal and not at all dangerous. 

I did unfortunately loose my baby later into the pregnancy, but it had nothing to do with the bleeding (just wanted to reassure you in case you were worried!).


----------

